# Best year wrangler for plowing?



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

Your thoughts and reasons for the best year of wrangler to plow with. I like 6 cycl automatic


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

97 up

the TJ has a better manual tranny than the YJ (I know you want an auto)
YJ, are getting hard to find one in good shape and finding a plow to fit.

I've had both Like the TJ better


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a 2003 with a 6 cylinder, manual tranny and love it. I got a 6ft 9 inch fisher sd that fit right on without mods. good luck


----------

